# mactel tastiera morta al boot.

## Bathym

dopo aver installato gentoo sul mio macbook 13" ed aver riavviato, la tastiera è morta (aal'interno del boot).

Ovviamente non riesco a fare login.

utilizzo il kernel 2.6.19-r5 con le patch apple prese da https://svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/mactel-linux/trunk/kernel/mactel-patches-2.6.19

idee?

----------

## Cazzantonio

che kernel usi? gentoo-sources?

sei sicuro che quelle patch siano compatibili con quelle già applicate sui gentoo-sources?

eventualmente prova a patchare un kernel vanilla

----------

## stefanonafets

Stesso problema,

ovvero stesso portatile, stessa versione del kernel (gentoo-sources), stesse pathces

e la tastiera non va (da quando carica il kernel in avanti, su grub funziona).

Le patch si applicano senza problemi,

ma poi non va la tastiera...

Proverò con un vanilla, vi fo sapere

Ciao!

----------

## Cerberos86

strano... a me capitava il contrario...

Macbook Core 2 Duo + gentoo-sources 2.6.18 + mactel-patches 2.6.18

la tastiera non rispondeva nella fase di boot (per me lilo), per il resto andava bene, compreso tasto Fn...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Cheers

----------

## sorchino

Mai provato con kernel .19 (.20 direttamente).

Comunque con i vari .20 (.20.2 compreso), sia con patch mactel sia senza ho problemi con il touchpad (non viene riconosciuto e fa crashare xorg all'uscita).

Ho dovuto usare le patch git.

Altra sorpresa, ho provato il kernel 2.6.20-git15 (da 15 in avanti fino ad arrivare al .21-rc3 mi sembra) e tutti hanno problemi con l'ACPI e precisamente al boot ho vari AE_NOT_FOUND.

L'unico kernel che pare funzionarmi e` il 2.6.20-git1 (non li ho provati tutti ovviamente, questo funziona pero`).

Quindi ricapitolando:

2.6.20.x --> problemi touchpad

>2.6.20-git1 --> problemi acpi

2.6.20-git1 --> funzionano entrambe le cose.

Quello del touchpad e` un problema che pare capitare anche ad altri, quello dell'ACPI sinceramente non so.

// Aggiungo che anche a me non funziona la tastiera con Grub. Pero` non capita sempre, ho notato che (almeno mi e` parso) attendendo un po' su refit senza lanciare subito Gentoo, funzionasse

----------

## diego_82

Se non sbaglio bisogna inserire built in il modulo per le keyboard usb, altrimenti non funge; non ho il macbook a portata di mano, vi faccio sapere appena torno a casa.

----------

